# Devil or Curry or BBQ sauce?



## giggler (Apr 13, 2013)

Snip and Kylie make Curried/ Deviled sausages..

a casarole with sausage and cabbage and yellow curry powder.

or Deviled, with what to me looks like American BBQ sauce with apples..

In Germany, Curry Wurst is a popular fast food..sort of Ketchup with curry powder..

I would like to try these! all ways looking for something new..

I bet I need to find a source for good curry powder/ paste.

any experience on these worldly dishes?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 14, 2013)

You could make your own curry paste or powder 
I either add curry to the actual sausage or to the sauce. Too many ways to mention really!

Here's my version of homemade curry paste and powder....

*Homemade spice blends alla Snip* 
Specially for those of you that have asked me what curry blends etc I use.

Here are a few of my presonal blends, feel free to add your own 

Curry Powder
2 tbsps of cumin seeds
2 tbsps of fenugreek
1 and a half tsps of mustard seeds (brown)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
8 tbsps of coriander seeds
1 tbsp of poppy seeds
1 tbsp of ground ginger
2 tsps of hot chilli powder
4 tbsps of ground turmeric
1 tbsp of paprika

Using a blender grind the first 6 ingredients to a fine powder. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Store in an airtight container for 3-4 months. The flavour will dull when it gets older but it can still be used.

Garam Masala

10 green or 6 black cardamom pods (crack the pods and remove seeds)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
2 tsps of cumin seeds
1 tsp of coriander seeds
2 dried red chillies

Blend in a blender till finely ground. Store in a glass jar for 3 months. Will lose flavour after this.


Curry paste

2 tbsps of cumin seeds
2 tablespoons of fenugreek
2 tsps of mustard seeds (brown)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
8 tbsps of coriander seeds
1 tbsp of poppy seeds
1 tbsp of grated fresh ginger
10 fresh red chillies
2 cloves of fresh garlic
4 tbsps of ground turmeric
1 tbsp of paprika
2 tsps of sea salt
1 tbsp of white grape vinegar
Olive oil to blend

Blend dry ingredients till finely ground, add the ginger, chillies, garlic and vinegar and blend well. Add olive oil slowly to blender till a smooth paste is achieved. Store in glass jam jars in the fridge till needed. The paste lasts a few months.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2013)

Snip,

Do you know of a nice one I can just grab off the shelf?

I am looking specifically for one that I can use to make a Japanese curry, warm and mildly spicy. 

Thanks, B


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

giggler said:


> Snip and Kylie make Curried/ Deviled sausages..
> 
> a casarole with sausage and cabbage and yellow curry powder.
> 
> ...


 I'll see if I can get my friend to part with her curry powder recipe. It uses  curry leaves, fennugreek, and a whole lot of other things. I love it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> You could make your own curry paste or powder
> I either add curry to the actual sausage or to the sauce. Too many ways to mention really!
> 
> Here's my version of homemade curry paste and powder....
> ...


Thanks, Snip. I think there is room for yet one more condiment in my fridge...if I eat up the pickled eggs <g>. I assume one can use white wine vinegar instead of the white grape vinegar.


----------



## giggler (Apr 14, 2013)

Gosh, I'm with Aunt Bea on this..

call me lazy, but if I bought all those spices, plus a grinder..

I'd be into 40 dollars us, easy!

also, though.. my question remains..

this looks like a different style of Curry...

it is more like, put some curry powder into a quick sauce?

very interesting!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

You can use a blender to grind spices. I picked up my coffee mills (I have two--one for savory, one for "sweet" spices) at the thrift store for about $2/each.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 14, 2013)

You can buy a variety of curry powders from Penzey's at www.penzeys.com. Then make curry paste from them by adding oil.

You can also get curry simmer sauces at good supermarkets. Harris Teeter carries them here. Patak is one brand I've used.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to make my own curry powder. I actually just started doing that. I just used to avoid all recipes with "curry powder" as an ingredient. I find that the fenugreek goes stale in commercial curry powder and gives it an aroma that makes me nauseous. If I start adding fenugreek to my homemade curry powder, I will grind just prior to use.

It took a lot of experimenting to discover that the smell came from *stale* fenugreek.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

When we meet up again, TL, I'll bring a small jar of my friend's curry powder for you to try. She also makes another one, which I have yet to get from her, she calls it her brown curry powder. Curry powder doesn't last long enough here to get stale. I wonder if keeping it in the freezer (the ones with fenugreek in them) would help?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> When we meet up again, TL, I'll bring a small jar of my friend's curry powder for you to try. She also makes another one, which I have yet to get from her, she calls it her brown curry powder.


Does it have fenugreek? 

BTW, I'm really looking forward to getting together again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> You could make your own curry paste or powder
> I either add curry to the actual sausage or to the sauce. Too many ways to mention really!
> 
> Here's my version of homemade curry paste and powder....
> ...


Snip--I don't have any fresh red chilies, but I have dried ones. I can either grind them or rehydrate them and then grind them. Do you think that would work?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Does it have fenugreek?
> 
> BTW, I'm really looking forward to getting together again.


Sometimes it does. I will ask her to make my next batch without. I go through about 3/4 c of her curry powder every 6 weeks....same here--looking forward to another trip to Montreal!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Sometimes it does. I will ask her to make my next batch without. I go through about 3/4 c of her curry powder every 6 weeks....same here--looking forward to another trip to Montreal!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 15, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Sometimes it does. I will ask her to make my next batch without. I go through about 3/4 c of her curry powder every 6 weeks....same here--looking forward to another trip to Montreal!


 

Sorry for answering so late! I wasn't online yesterday.

Yes you can use white vinegar and reconstitute dry chilies.
You can also change it to your personal taste


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Snip,
> 
> Do you know of a nice one I can just grab off the shelf?
> 
> ...


 
For Indian Curries I like this one:





I've only used Golden Brand Curry for Japanese dishes. I prefer Indian curry.


----------

